# Computer Equipment/Software for Photo Editing?



## JDubya88 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am new to the forum and I have a question to ask. My wife has been doing photography for 10+ years as a hobby and recently she decided to start doing it as a side job to make a few extra dollars. She has a "decent" Canon DSLR to take the photos with, but she is using an old Dell laptop and a lackluster LCD monitor to do her editing with. These have gotten her by for almost a year now. However, since she has been becoming more busy with the photography business, I have decided to update some of her equipment for Christmas this year. I would like to get her a new computer and new software, but I need a little help in choosing which products to buy.
     I recently switched from PC to Mac and I have been very happy with my choice. My wife loves using my MacBook Pro when she get the chance, so I would like to get her a Mac this time. I do not want to start a Mac vs. PC battle here, but I have already decided on this. Anyways, I am having trouble as to whether I should get her a 27" iMac or a MBP with an external monitor. I am leaning more towards the MBP with an external monitor because she travels about 1-2 weeks out of every 2 months. She does photo shoots when she travels as well. I am thinking that this choice would allow her to use the external monitor while she is at home, but use the MBP when she is away. I have no idea what a good, reasonably priced external monitor is for photo editing, so I am open to suggestions on this. The only reason I am leery of this choice is that I don't know if the MBP will be sufficient enough for her to edit photos with and if the screen resolution will suffice. I know that if I chose the 27" iMac, that it would have plenty of computing power to run the photo edits and the screen would be a huge improvement over what she is using now. However, this would leave her empty handed when she travels. The other question I had was what photo editing software should I get her? She has been using PhotoShop Lightroom, but I was wondering since I am going to get her a Mac, if Aperture would be better for her. She does not do any heavy photo editing, just some touchups here and there.

So here are the options I was thinking of:

*OPTION #1:   27" iMac
*
*OPTION #2:   13" MacBook Pro with an External Monitor (not sure on which one)
*
With either of these options, I would still need advice on which photo editing software to purchase. I am also eligible to get the Student/Teacher software that manufacturers offer, so this would save me a little cost on some software.
     I would appreciate any insight on these subjects because I am definitely not the expert when it comes to the digital photography stuff. Thanks again and I am happy to have a forum full of experts that I can ask.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## joealcantar (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome, friend of mine does what you are thinking of getting MBP and external monitor and external keyboard and Wacom Tablet when he uses it at home.  As far as software, I would just take her shopping on that, that way she picks what she feels comfortable using. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------

